# Concealed holsters



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.mernickleholsters.com/bm_perf.html
http://www.epsaddlery.com/c-11-concealment.aspx
Feel free to add more,we can make this a sticky(Perhaps)


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*High Quality Holsters*

Here are a few high quality holster makers. Some have very long lead times, but worth the wait.

http://miltsparks.com/

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/product_line.html

http://www.bulmangunleather.com/welcome.html

http://www.littlebearholsters.com/belt_holsters

http://www.delfatti.com/


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Some of these have all ready been posted...but here they are again any way.

While I won't vouch for all the makers here, the one's in larger text are ones that either I personally recommend based on actual ownership and use or the highly valued opinions of others I know. There are many fine holster makers on that list that I just don't have any gear from or they cost so much/have such a long wait time that it's almost wrong to recommend them to someone looking for a holster within 6 months. If any of the links don't work, please PM me and I will fix them.

Aker Leather

Alfonso Gunleather

Andrews Leather

Art of the Hide

Azreals Custom Leather

Bandera Gunleather

Bell Charter Oak Holsters

Bianchi

Blackhawk

Blade-tech

Bluegrass Holsters

Boomstick Holsters

Brigade Gunleather

Bulman Gunleather

Cobra Gunskin

Comp-tac

Coronado Leather

Crossbreed Holsters

C. Rust Sherrick

Del Fatti

DeSantis

Desibens Gunleather

DM Bullard

Don Hume

Edge Custom

El Passo Saddlery 

Fist INC

Fobus

Mika's Pocket Holsters

Garritys Gunleather

GARRETT INDUSTRIES

Gould&Goodrich

Grahm Holsters (Pale Horse Holsters)

Grandfather Oak

Grassbur Leatherworks

J.W. O'rouke leather products

Law Concealment Systems

Haugen Handgun Leather

HBE Leatherworks

Hedley Holsters

High Noon Holsters

Hillsman Holsters

Hoffners Holsters

Horseshoe Leather Products

Hersey 4way Holsters

Jag Wear

JS Holsters

K&D Holsters

Kirkpatrick Leather

KL Null Holsters

Kramer Leather

Leather Creek Holsters

Little Feather Leather

Milt Sparks

Mitch Rosen

NM Holsters

Nossar Gunleather

PCS Holsters

Pistol Packing Inc.

Pocket Holsters.com

PWL USA

Python Holsters

Rafter S Gunleather

Tucker Gunleather

RM Holster Works

R.O. Gunleather

Rays Holsters

Side Armor

SmartCarry

Southern Holsters

Strong Holster

Sunrise Holster

Survival Sheath

Tauris Holsters

Tennessee Holsters

Threat Solutions

Thunderwear

Donner Gunleather

TT Gunleather

UBG Holsters

Uncle Mikes

Galco

Wild Bills Concealment

5-Shot Leather


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Nice*

Very nice post VAMarine. A sticky would be great!


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Damn,you beat me.LOL!


----------

